# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Dwayne Stovall (U.S. Senate, R-TX) - campaign ended

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Dwayne Stovall
*Office Sought:* U.S. Senate
*Website:* http://www.texansforstovall.com
*Social Media:* 
https://www.facebook.com/TexansForStovall
https://twitter.com/dwaynestovall


*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Texas
District: na
Incumbent: John Cornyn
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## TaftFan

The guy is great, many of his supporters are jerks.

What I mean by that is that many cut down Stockman using liberal smears to promote their candidate. That kind of crap drives me crazy.

My feeling is that we should be pushing a "Vote Against Cornyn" meme and may the best man reach the runoff.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The guy is great, many of his supporters are jerks.
> 
> What I mean by that is that many cut down Stockman using liberal smears to promote their candidate. That kind of crap drives me crazy.
> 
> My feeling is that we should be pushing a "Vote Against Cornyn" meme and may the best man reach the runoff.


His campaign has proven to be a bit, uh, not sure of the best word. Rude?

----------


## TaftFan

> His campaign has proven to be a bit, uh, not sure of the best word. Rude?


Yeah. I now realized though that his supporters are just following their leader.

He has expanded from attacking Stockman on campaign finances and his missing votes. Now he is attacking him for allegedly voting for Boehner as Speaker (Stockman voted present, which is clearly against Boehner), and for allegedly wanting to vote yes on the debt ceiling increase, even though there is no proof of that and Stockman said he wouldn't. Sure enough, he didn't.

Stockman's campaign manager was saying on Facebook that Stovall has claimed Stockman is working with the NSA to collect people's information. I don't know how true that is, but it wouldn't surprise me.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Wow, did anyone see Stoval's Twitter feed this afternoon? The guy has gone full douchebag...

https://twitter.com/DwayneStovall

----------

